# TOO much going on!!!!



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Why does everything happen at the same time??!!!?
I am scheduled for surgery Thursday, 6/21 and we are closing on a house the following Monday, 6/25. We have to make a 45 minute drive to our banker then to the closing appt. All this after we do a final walk thru on the new house. Just don't know if I will be up for it all. I don't know whether to be worried or just assume all will be fine. The realtor said he could have a power of attorney written up so my husband can take care of it all for me, but that seems so extreme (and kinda morbid). I want to be a trooper, but want to be realistic!! What do you guys think??


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It does seem like a lot going on but i think you could do it. Just make sure you get some rest before it all begins and you should be okay.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Responded to the other thread, but yup, you can do it. Just don't lift anything!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

We have the same surgery date! Congrats on the new home! I obviously can't help with advice on whether it will be too much, but I can certainly check in with you and we can compare notes if ya like.  I'm hoping to be well enough by that Tuesday to be able to work from home actually. I only do computer stuff - reports working with numbers and spreadsheets so I just have to sit here but want to be clear headed enough that I don't get my formulas and stuff messed up. :anim_63:

Good luck with your surgery and I'll be thinking about you when I am on my way in! hugs1


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you so much, Donna. We can be "cut-buds". We will definately compare notes! Hope all goes well for you; I'm sure we'll both be "up and at it" very quickly!


----------

